# Help me decide on my first JLC purchase: Reverso Grande GMT or Reverso Grande Sun Moon?



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

I have narrowed the search for my first high end luxury down to JLC. And from there, I figured it would be wise to start with a classic, Reverso. And the two I like best are the Grande GMT and the Grande Sun Moon. I love the flexibility of the GMT having two faces, but the look of the moon phase from the Sun Moon is so sweet.

Opinions?

Craig


----------



## twitceh (Feb 17, 2012)

I vote the Grande Sun Moon  Though Reverso is the classic JLC, I like you was considering a Reverso as my first JLC. But now after trying on a Master Calendar, my first JLC would definitely be a Master Control Calendar or Chrono... Amazingly beautiful and understated. Unless I win the lottery than I'm getting the Black Dial Duometre lunaire...


----------



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting you mention that particular watch (Master Calendar), that is the 3rd on my "wish list". I have never seen any of them in person, so I am sure that it will make a difference. OK...so I'll be sure to open it up to the Master Calendar as well. That particular model has every single complication I crave. But the Reverso just seems to speak to me (at least on my computer screen that is). 

I never realized how hard this was going to be...


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

I was debating between the EXACT same two choices and ended up going with...









Believe me, it was hard to NOT be swayed by the beauty of the Sun Moon but that specific model is discontinued and I didn't feel comfortable spending such a large sum of cash w/o at least seeing how the watch looked on my wrist. The real bonus here is you're essentially getting two watches for the price of one. In a similar contest, the GMT also got the nod over an AP RO, but it's only delaying THAT purchase until the next decade :-d...


----------



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

I was reading about the fact that the Sun Moon is discontinued. Would this actually make the piece more valuable in the future? Or does it really not matter all that much to its value? (other than the fact that they are hard to find for a personal try-it-on session).

I'm traveling to New York soon and will be able to visit Wempe's while I'm there, so hopefully there will be a good selection from which to choose. I may even look around and see if a Sun Moon is anywhere in the city...just to take a peek...

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

both are beautiful watches, but to me the GMT seems to offer more useful functions (especially if you travel a lot) plus it has two dials which is almost like getting two watches for one. I never really understood the need for a moon phase, what purpose does it have anyways?


----------



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

RuffRydas said:


> I was debating between the EXACT same two choices and ended up going with...
> 
> View attachment 665288
> 
> ...


The more I look at this, the more I like it. Thanks for the pic by the way...


----------



## twitceh (Feb 17, 2012)

craiglaub said:


> Interesting you mention that particular watch (Master Calendar), that is the 3rd on my "wish list". I have never seen any of them in person, so I am sure that it will make a difference. OK...so I'll be sure to open it up to the Master Calendar as well. That particular model has every single complication I crave. But the Reverso just seems to speak to me (at least on my computer screen that is).
> 
> I never realized how hard this was going to be...


I had never considered the Master Calendar before too, I just saw one in the shops and was curious.. so tried it on and fell in love. This was the 37mm model though, so still need to try the newer 40mm one


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Both choices are excellent and you will not be disappointed either way. In fact, I was faced with your exact same dilemma 3 years ago when I bought my Grande Sun Moon.

Somethings to consider on your upcoming purchase:

On practicality - The Grande GMT is much more practical in that it has a large date on the main dial and a second dial for your second time zone. The Grande Sun Moon has a day/night indicator (as with the GMT) and a moon phase, which does not serve any day-to-day purpose. However, the Grande Sun Moon has a power reserve indicator, which for me is essential in a manual wind watch (I'm often forgetful). Both, however, have 8 day's of power reserve, so if you remember to wind your watch once a week not having a power reserve indicator is a non-issue

On Versatility - The Grande GMT has both a silver dial (local time) and black dial (2nd time zone). Just flip the Reverso and you have a "new" watch with a different colour scheme.

On Beauty - Where the Grande Sun Moon lacks on practicality and versatility, it makes up for it with its beauty. On the dial side, there are two different guilloche patterns vs. only one on the GMT; in comparison, it looks much more "high-end" IMHO. Also, there is the beautiful moon phase indicator...the glint of the gold moon and stars is really eye-catching; you will have to take my word for it as the pictures I have posted below do not do it any justice. On the movement side, there is a beautifully finished movement with angled Geneva striping. There are blued screws which are arranged with the main-plate to imitate a constellation of stars. It is awesome to be able to see the movement so readily with a flip, and nice to distract yourself from the time and deadlines.

For me, I tend to travel with a Diver's watch and so the GMT would not be of much use to me. Additionally, the power reserve indicator and sheer beauty of the movement and dial convinced me that I needed to buy the Sun Moon. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

There's not a bad choice here; both are stunning watches.


----------



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

cholack said:


> Both choices are excellent and you will not be disappointed either way. In fact, I was faced with your exact same dilemma 3 years ago when I bought my Grande Sun Moon.
> 
> Somethings to consider on your upcoming purchase:
> 
> ...


Well, I'd say that you pretty much summed it up. (although I do believe that the black side of the GMT has a power reserve indicator). Everything you have said here is part of my dilemma (great points too btw). The GMT is a bit more practical as I do travel often, and getting "two watches for the price of one" is really tempting. But I just really really like the way the Sun Moon looks. Not that the GMT is bad looking at ALL! But it'll probably come down to the aesthetics vs. practicality (it's a microcosm of my relationship with my new wife). I'm function, and she's form.

Curiously, should the discontinuation of the Sun Moon model enter into my equation, one way or the other?


----------



## craiglaub (Mar 21, 2012)

cholack said:


> Both choices are excellent and you will not be disappointed either way. In fact, I was faced with your exact same dilemma 3 years ago when I bought my Grande Sun Moon.
> 
> Somethings to consider on your upcoming purchase:
> 
> ...


Another quick question, is the hand that is a part of the moon phase on the Sun Moon a seconds hand?


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

The discontinuation of the Sun Moon model should have no bearing on your decision other than being able to find one in stock at an AD. It would appear that you actually have your heart set on the Sun Moon, go for it, I highly doubt you'll regret not having a GMT function/second watch. Lol, practicality really shouldn't be in the same sentence as a watch that costs this much, stop thinking with your brain and go with what your heart tells you. 

BTW, I'm not sure if you've been warned about this but the case of the Reverso seems more susceptible to scratches and hence probably shouldn't be worn as an everyday watch. It could be the metal the case is made from or the high polish finish, but if you're a guy that tends to frequently bang his wrist on door frames, be careful! o|


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Craig, I'm glad that I could contribute. Indeed, least for me, it boiled down to form vs. function...but when I saw both watches side-by-side, function be damned; I was / am a sucker for good looks. My observation is that if the Sun Moon aesthetics captivates you (more than the GMT) don't ignore it - I think, on some level, that is the beginning of an emotional connection, which you may or may not develop with the GMT - but thats just my take on things. 

To answer your questions: 
1) Should the Sun Moon being discontinued be a factor? Yes and No. Yes, in that if you are equally satisfied with both watches, I would go for the Sun Moon as it will be much much harder to find in the future. Should you have a change in heart, you could always trade / sell the Sun Moon towards a GMT. And No, in that it would do you a disservice to be falsely swayed by its "rarity" and purchase it because of that - if the watch doesn't speak to you then don't go for it. Trust your emotions/instincts and don't let the intellectualization pull you in the wrong direction. 

2) The blue hand around the moon phase indicator is a seconds hand. However, like the GMT, it is non-hacking so setting the exact time for accuracy is difficult.

Cheers

Oh yes, as RuffRydas mentioned above, the case is very polished and thus easily scratches. Ah, the cost of luxury is a painful one.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Sun/Moon for me I think though I like them ALL. My first JLC was a Reverso 976. My next one will be a Duo.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Both are beautiful watches and you really can't go wrong with either. Or any reverso for that matter ;-)

I travel a bit for work so I went with the GMT. The pushers above and below the crown let you jump the hours on the back (black) dial. The 'front' or silver dial has a day night indicator so you know whether its am or pm back home. The black dial shows your travel time and also has a power reserve.

The Sun/Moon is beautiful but for me the GMT function and the ability to have a black dial or a silver dial really appealed to me. In fact, if you think about it as 2 watches in one, the price / watch is probably the best for a high end watch.

Best of luck in your decision....


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

My take on this is: Do you prefer to look at the movement or do you prefer having '2 watches?'

I went with the GMT because the skeleton movement was 'meh' to me. lol

I'm saving up for the GMT still though.


----------



## MattHofstadt (Jan 12, 2013)

Both are excellent options. There's definitely no wrong choice here!

The Grande GMT is one of my favorites, and the black side of this watch is one of the most successful Reverso designs I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning. Also, the 8-day power reserve is a definite nice to have. Getting that watch would check 3 boxes for a watch collector:

1) Reverso - double sided watch.
2) GMT
3) high capacity power reserve.

The Sun/Moon is visually spectacular as well. Some have pointed out that it is discontinued, but I'd add that so is the Grande GMT. I have asked about the Grande GMT at multiple ADs and JLC boutiques from San Francisco, to Switzerland, to NY, and no one is able to get it.

If you like the Master Calendar, and you like the Reverso, might you consider the new Reverso Grande Calendar? I've tried it on and it's one of my new favorite watches. The movement on this watch is mesmerizing!

(pics from Google search)


----------

